# Lord Line, Trawler offices Hull



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

An interesting post war building, which was once the offices for the Lord Line trawler company. It is pretty much the sole survivor in that area, as most of the old fishing buidings have been repaced with a B&Q 

Photos courtesy of "Turkey", a friend and fellow exporer, as it's easier to use his than upload mine!

I would be very interested if anyone has any photos of a trawler that was owned by Lord. I did read they were all named "lord ****" etc.



















Old manager's office. Note the stone fireplace. And he had a great view over the company's dock.


----------



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

The dock, now full of mud.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Many thanks for these TRUE NOSTALGIA Pictures.

RGds.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

and this i think they call "progress"
great pictures. thanks for posting


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to work in this building.
First floor left hand side belonged to SAIT of Brussels.
My super-dooper calculator from Singapore is probably still built into the wall I constructed to make a workshop in the main office area in 1978.[=P]
It used to be the Fishing Association training area and I've still got a load of maps and posters they left behind. Must post some in the gallery sometime.

Kris


----------



## Barmyclaresdad (Nov 24, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> I used to work in this building.
> First floor left hand side belonged to SAIT of Brussels.
> My super-dooper calculator from Singapore is probably still built into the wall I constructed to make a workshop in the main office area in 1978.[=P]
> It used to be the Fishing Association training area and I've still got a load of maps and posters they left behind. Must post some in the gallery sometime.
> ...


Hi, I also worked in this building but for Marconi Marine 1966 - 1971


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Wasnt this building looked at as a possible site for Trinity House School to move to ?
Did anyhting come of the idea?


----------

